# Great article in the April 2015 KT Magazine



## My Freemasonry (Apr 2, 2015)

I know I give the Managing Editor some ribbing (earned and unearned) but I find myself completely agreeing with his latest paper, which can be found on page 9 of this month's (April 2015) Knight Templar Magazine. The title of the paper is _Masonic Philosophical Differences in the 21st Century_ by John Palmer. It's a definite must-read.



_What do you think of the piece? Leave a comment below._

Continue reading...


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 3, 2015)

I really enjoyed the article.  I think it makes a difficult subject very clear.


----------



## JJones (Apr 3, 2015)

I really enjoyed this one as well.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 4, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> It is a good article but perhaps does not get to the essential nature of Freemasonry and thus not to the essential problem.
> 
> It seems to me that the essential problem was made obvious when the new 3rd degree (Hiram version) announced the loss of the genuine secrets in about 1725.
> 
> ...


I agree that these are important questions.  However I don't know where I could find the answers.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 4, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> That is not surprising as the answers have been hidden for 300 years - by both the haves and the have-nots.


Now you sound like a history channel "docu"mentary


----------



## JJones (Apr 5, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> That is not surprising as the answers have been hidden for 300 years - by both the haves and the have-nots.





jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Now you sound like a history channel "docu"mentary



I blame those darn ancient aliens.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 5, 2015)

Because........"ALIENS"


----------

